# 1 day, in and out.



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

I really need to hire a carpenter, it takes me 5 times longer to do all this carpentry than it would take a real carpenter.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Did you do that all by yourself?

Or did you have non-carpenter helpers?


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

I had a painter with me as a helper. I could never make those 16ft 30 degree cuts on a table saw by myself.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

It looks good. With no over hanging soffit on that section you'll get to do it all over again down the road.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

The Cutting Edge said:


> It looks good. With no over hanging soffit on that section you'll get to do it all over again down the road.



Me and the home owner were trying to figure out as to why that side particularly gets hit so bad.

not having an overhang suffit can cause this? Is this the answer?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

GHP said:


> Me and the home owner were trying to figure out as to why that side particularly gets hit so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> not having an overhang suffit can cause this? Is this the answer?



Yeah. There's a good reason soffits exist. Protects the house from a lot of direct weathering. Looks like in that case the architect thought that side of the house was too cool for soffits 
Kinda like some of these other modern houses that are too cool for gutters. 

If I ever build a house it'll have four foot overhangs all around. 

Can't tell from the pics but if the drip edge on the roof isn't done right (many aren't) that can exacerbate the problem as well.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Any primer on the backs of those boards?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah. There's a good reason soffits exist. Protects the house from a lot of direct weathering. Looks like in that case the architect thought that side of the house was too cool for soffits
> Kinda like some of these other modern houses that are too cool for gutters.
> 
> If I ever build a house it'll have four foot overhangs all around.
> ...


I always said the same thing about 4' soffit. I've never seen rot on any house that has them.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

PRC said:


> Any primer on the backs of those boards?


Killz original exterior oil.

front was done with BM solid stain, 1 primer coat and 1 finish coat. stucco was ordered pre primed and coated with ultra spec ext


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah. There's a good reason soffits exist. Protects the house from a lot of direct weathering. Looks like in that case the architect thought that side of the house was too cool for soffits
> Kinda like some of these other modern houses that are too cool for gutters.
> 
> If I ever build a house it'll have four foot overhangs all around.
> ...


A 1-story hip-roofed ranch. Paint the whole place with nothing but a 4-foot stepladder.:thumbup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are the soffits on my home 3' wide....


----------

